
From Python to Ruby on Rails to Erlang (is anyone at YC using Erlang?) - nickb
http://slideaware.typepad.com/slideaware/2007/04/from_python_to_.html
======
pg
I know Steve Huffman of Reddit used to dream of one day switching to Erlang,
but I doubt now they will.

------
SwellJoe
I'm experimenting with Erlang for a hosted product we're developing. But our
shipping product is mostly perl with some Java, bash, and JavaScript.

------
Elfan
There is a web framework under development for eElang as well:
<http://erlyweb.org/>

------
gyro_robo
Erlang, like Haskell, has ideas that can be mined for non-Erlang (slash non-
Haskell) languages.

~~~
davidw
Certainly - I expect that some day, there will be a "script" type language
that gets a lot of what Erlang gets right with regards to concurrency.

It is not, however, an easy problem, as Erlang's real strength (IMO) is its
runtime. In other words, I don't think you can just slap a few things into
some other language and call it good.

